# GH Preworkout protocol



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi guys couple of questions, running 10 iu's of Getropin preworkout just now so thats 30iu's a week as I do a standard three day split routine, problem is I'm finding I'm getting quite tired a lot and also my joints are getting stiff too!

I'm assuming I need to lower the dose but not sure to what, I was thinking of halving it to 5iu'd preworkout as that would be easy to measure but I don't know if that will be enough to be effective? :confused1:

Also is there any supplements that will help with the tiredness, not stim's though as I don't like using stuff like caffeine etc? Cheers!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Why not switch to 10iu's post workout\pre bed on workout days if your getting tired?

If your joints are stiff I would also maybe lower the dose to 5iu as you suggest and taper back up slowly?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Why not switch to 10iu's post workout\pre bed on workout days if your getting tired?
> 
> If your joints are stiff I would also maybe lower the dose to 5iu as you suggest and taper back up slowly?


Yeah jabbin before bed might help, will give it a go...........you think taking it down to 5iu's will be a waste of GH though as that's only 15iu's a wk?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Not as effective as 10iu no doubt but taper it by 1iu per shot per week until sides become apparent, it's ok getting the benefit of a 10iu shot but if you can't operate on a daily basis due to the sides then it's pretty pointless?

You could maybe use 2.5iu pre bed on non training days and drop this when you increase back to 10.

Just experiment to find what works for you


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi mate I dont quite understand why you would inject getropin pre workout i thought any carbs and fats in the system would hinder the effectiveness of the drug?

Please explain to me the benefit if any of injecting GH pre workout as apposed to before bed?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Not as effective as 10iu no doubt but taper it by 1iu per shot per week until sides become apparent, it's ok getting the benefit of a 10iu shot but if you can't operate on a daily basis due to the sides then it's pretty pointless?
> 
> You could maybe use 2.5iu pre bed on non training days and drop this when you increase back to 10.
> 
> Just experiment to find what works for you


Yeah will need to experiment a bit I think as the tiredness is quite demotivating just dont' want to waste the GH as the stuff is so expensive lol!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> Hi mate I dont quite understand why you would inject getropin pre workout i thought any carbs and fats in the system would hinder the effectiveness of the drug?
> 
> Please explain to me the benefit if any of injecting GH pre workout as apposed to before bed?


When I did my research last year on here and asked the advice of several big GH users a few protocols were suggested but the preworkout one seemed ideal for me so I went ran with it...........if you want to know the science behind tbh I don't remember but I'm sure I was told it doesn't really make a difference when you take it but don't quote me on that as I would have to look up the thread and can't be bothered right now lol!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

i normally take mine as soon as i get up,do 30 mins cardio before work so run the gh on an empty stomach pre cardio.works just fine for me.i suppose everone has their own protocal they follow.iv also read that its better to split it up throughout the day.might try that next time.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

carbs and fats have an effect on your natty GH release not on synthetic gh injected.

I would try 5iu pre workout and 5iu pre bed

actually no i would just switch to all 10iu pre bed


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

hilly said:


> carbs and fats have an effect on your natty GH release not on synthetic gh injected.
> 
> I would try 5iu pre workout and 5iu pre bed
> 
> actually no i would just switch to all 10iu pre bed


Cheers mate, I didn't think it mattered but just couldn't remember why........I think jabbin before bed seems to be the way go then, will try it next time and see how I feel, then if no joy will take the dose right down.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> i normally take mine as soon as i get up,do 30 mins cardio before work so run the gh on an empty stomach pre cardio.works just fine for me.i suppose everone has their own protocal they follow.iv also read that its better to split it up throughout the day.might try that next time.


How much you taking mate?


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

PHHead said:


> How much you taking mate?


normally 5iu eod or 5iu mon tues thur fri.never get any sides,no achey joints ect.thinking of spikeing it next time.theres a good thread by dutch scott in the sticky section.think hilly has seen some good gains also.you take it for the first 7 days of the month then have the next 3 weeks off but the amounts are quiet large.read the hread mate its quiet interesting.

i dont think i dare take the amount that dutch scott says,more what hilly has done.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

johnyboy said:


> normally 5iu eod or 5iu mon tues thur fri.never get any sides,no achey joints ect.thinking of spikeing it next time.theres a good thread by dutch scott in the sticky section.think hilly has seen some good gains also.you take it for the first 7 days of the month then have the next 3 weeks off but the amounts are quiet large.read the hread mate its quiet interesting.
> 
> i dont think i dare take the amount that dutch scott says,more what hilly has done.


Yeah I think its the fact that I'm taking a big dose all at once but really can't be ****d jabbing every day or every other day just yet but will see how things go.........yeah I have read that thread mate, well most of it as there's a lot of arguing on it too lol, I'm with you though as would not be willing to take massive doses not at this stage anyway.......still a very good read though!


----------

